# your holy grail afx



## RjAFX

What two *AFX* car's are your HolyGrail. Name two, one *Aurora*, and one *TOMY*.

Mine are:

AURORA: Black #25 Chevy Monza GT
TOMY: Blue #13 ShelbyDaytonaCoupe

Name them if you have them or not. 

Play nice and name two AFX cars, one *AURORA AFX*, and one *TOMY AFX*.


----------



## red73mustang

AFX: Super II Blue #1 and RWB #3 (Not produced)

Tomy: the lite blue Thunderbird Stocker


----------



## RjAFX

Red......The #7 or the #8 with the T on the hood? Add photo's if you want.


----------



## rholmesr

AFX: Revson #7 McLaren
Tomy: Don't have as much interest.


----------



## RjAFX

rholmesr said:


> AFX: Revson #7 McLaren
> Tomy: Don't have as much interest.


TOMY is not AURORA, but TOMY is making the best looking "HO" slot car bodies ever. In real liveries AURORA never came close to doing. That's taking nothing from AURORA but giving credit to TOMY for the outstanding things they are doing.


----------



## rholmesr

RjAFX said:


> TOMY is not AURORA, but TOMY is making the best looking "HO" slot car bodies ever. In real liveries AURORA never came close to doing. That's taking nothing from AURORA but giving credit to TOMY for the outstanding things they are doing.


I agree Tomy has some great looking bodies. But I'm pretty much old school. I have plenty of newer cars but mostly just for racin' not collectin'


----------



## sethndaddy

this is my afx


----------



## sethndaddy

the tomy I have.


----------



## super8man

AFX: Solid Red 43
Tomy: I don't do Tomy, so...
AFX: White #11 Charger


----------



## clausheupel

*Holy AFX grails...*

I´d be more than happy to find the black Chevy Monza as well as the white Ford rallye Escort - for a reasonable price. The Alitalia Capri is still on my wishlist, too...

Err: Santa, did you read this? :wave:

Greetings from the other side of the puddle

Claus (the other one :hat


----------



## Mayan2012




----------



## jeffaary

My grail car would be a Cuda Funny Car on this style card:


----------



## rodstrguy

The black Cab over GMC semi, Just have some Tomy cars, have all the ones I want.


----------



## red73mustang

sethdaddy were is that blue Mercury Stocker from? Dont remember seeing that one, may have to change my choice!


----------



## RjAFX

red73mustang.......which light blue Thunderbird stocker?

One of these?

A couple good reasons to collect TOMY AFX.


----------



## red73mustang

Thanks RjAFX, I actually have the later #7 car. Got it cheap from a Japanese ebay seller! I think I saw the older # 8 1975 one go for big money recently on ebay as well.


----------



## RjAFX

red73mustang said:


> Thanks RjAFX, I actually have the later #7 car. Got it cheap from a Japanese ebay seller! I think I saw the older # 8 1975 one go for big money recently on ebay as well.


So it's the number 8 TBird with the T and angry Chicken on the hood you want/need?


----------



## N.H. Norman

AFX - Red Petty # 43

Tomy - Blue Nissan Calsonic #12


----------



## RjAFX

N.H. Norman said:


> AFX - Red Petty # 43
> 
> Tomy - Blue Nissan Calsonic #12


Norman I had a blue Calsonic I was going to sell/trade. It was a little dirty so I put it in warm water an hour or so after I put the number 14 amd 17 Porsche in warm water to soak the dirt loose. When the cars came out the Calsonic and 17 Porsche were junk as far as nice condition factory cars anyone would put on display. So if I get my hands on another nice maybe not perfect Calsonic I'll try to remember to let you know. I no longer put slot cars in our chlorine rich tap water.

PS: It wouldn't hurt if you were to ask me every other month if I have another one.


----------



## N.H. Norman

Thank You Rj!

When I get a car that needs a light cleaning I just put it in my bathroom sink with warm water and a squirt of regular hand soap, let it soak a while, then brush it with an old toothbrush - it works really well!


----------



## RjAFX

N.H. Norman said:


> Thank You Rj!
> 
> When I get a car that needs a light cleaning I just put it in my bathroom sink with warm water and a squirt of regular hand soap, let it soak a while, then brush it with an old toothbrush - it works really well!


Not in the water that's coming outa my faucet. They must have upped the chlorine in our water or something has been added cause it is death to a nice car now. As far as the blue Calsonic goes ask me once a month or so cause I may end up with one........I have all the Skylines, but if I run into a deal I can't pass up......I can't pass it up.

By the way two nice cars worth having. 
AFX - Red Petty # 43
Tomy - Blue Nissan Calsonic #12


5 more reasons to collect TOMY AFX.


----------



## RjAFX

Old school and you don't have all the GT40's, and the two Chaparrals? Old school and your not power sliding these ShelbyDaytona's through the curves with the first gen AFX chassis under it!

 The TOMY GT40, Chaparral, and ShelbyDaytonaCoupes never came as magnificent as these TOMY versions of old school.


----------



## old blue

My red Ferrari Daytona AFX and my blue Willys tjet. Two of my first and favorite cars. 

Old Blue


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> this is my afx


SethNdaddy I could swear I have seen that car in a collection years ago. I might have rocks in my head, but man I really think I've seen it in person.


----------



## sethndaddy

I think it was a prototype that was never produced.............but there's at least one, I got the pic from Zanzamans website. He use to post here years ago, I haven't seen him for at least 5 years.


----------



## GT40

RJ :wave:
Black and Silver #7 GT40 Tomy :thumbsup:
Red and White McLaren AFX can't remember the number :thumbsup:

Another Tomy I really like is #59 Cobra GT :freak:

GT40 :dude:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

For me it was the Red Bull Mega G formula car. Took me quite awhile to find one I could afford! It is just a great looking car.



Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> For me it was the Red Bull Mega G formula car. Took me quite awhile to find one I could afford! It is just a great looking car.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie


The only thing wrong with the RedBull is the spoiler. It should be solid white or black.......lol, or not have one at all.


----------



## AFXRICK

A/FX: Sugar Daddy Datsun 510

Tomy: The '79 light blue T-Bird stocker


----------



## racindad

AFX: McLaren Watson #7

Tomy: McDonalds #1 Mega G Champ Car (drooling over Super G Man's custom rendition)


----------



## pshoe64

AFX: Blue-Black-Silver #2 Mercury Stocker









Tomy: Red/Blue Nissan March GTP









Tomy#2: Peugeot 905 GTP









-Paul


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Racindad: Can't tell from your post, but the actual McDonald's car from Racemasters was never sold. Just before they were ready to start the presses, McDonald's canceled their contract as they were under fire for kids happy meals that were "making the kids fat"! There were only about 6 Engineering Prototypes made according to Steve Russell. Getting one of those would be a challenge.


----------



## racindad

Thanks for the info! Yeah, that would be a challenge all right, with only 6 of them. That might make it the holiest of grails for Tomy cars.


----------



## vansmack2

AFX: wanted 


Tomy wanted:


----------



## RjAFX

The GReddy is a sweet one that's on my list


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The GReddy is a sweet one that's on my list


I knew that. That is one of the reasons I posted it.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I knew that. That is one of the reasons I posted it.


Oh ... do you mean you like it also?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Oh ... do you mean you like it also?


You know I love the Porsche 962 cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Kinda figured ..... Now we just need to get one.


----------



## theroad87

*Time to quit lurking & get busy*

AFX: An INTACT 6-wheel Tyrell Elf (I recall there are some on eBay, but not ready to pull trigger on one yet ... probably should since could get more scarce & expensive).

Tomy: Peugeot 905 Esso #44 GTP.
I have the #45. Had a #44 but partly stripped & put flames & flaming skulls on it for my son ... DOH! :freak:

See you at the races!
Mike
(Been lurking quite awhile; time to join in. Yup, same theroad87 as another forum.)


----------



## RjAFX

theroad87: Welcome to HobbyTalk ...


----------



## vansmack2

theroad87 said:


> Tomy: Peugeot 905 Esso #44 GTP.


I need that one too.


----------



## GT40

87
Glad to have you here as well, :thumbsup:
Plenty of good guys here willing to help with anything with in reason.:hat:
Hope you come back soon bring some pic's of some of your hot rods
we love pic's.
Enjoy the site lots of good info here.:thumbsup:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## AFXRICK

OK, here is my holy grail. This is purportedly the original Matador police car overheads prototype that made it into Aurora literature...


----------



## vickers83

Today is your lucky day, Its on ebay right now! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262072904787?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## urnuts

*Omg!*

That pic looks familiar, too- better buy a lottery ticket!
Why would the wheelwells be cut- they look cut, no? A little?
Never saw that in literature but I never saw much back then so hard to say.


----------



## vansmack2

vickers83 said:


> Today is your lucky day, Its on ebay right now!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262072904787?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I thought about offering the guy $5.00 for it.


----------



## urnuts

*With....*

Free Shipping?


----------



## vansmack2

Shipping is $6.00.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

A bargain at any price!


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> A bargain at any price!



Buy two!!


----------



## Super G Man

Had the pleasure of meeting theroad87 and racing at his house in Wichita with the racing group there. He has also been to my house in Lenexa talking and looking at slots. I can confirm the he is for sure a slot head of major proportions and that he likes yellow cars best. Rumor also has it that he is not beyond taking rare or HTF cars and racing them with his group as if they were runners. 

Welcome Mike!






theroad87 said:


> AFX: An INTACT 6-wheel Tyrell Elf (I recall there are some on eBay, but not ready to pull trigger on one yet ... probably should since could get more scarce & expensive).
> 
> Tomy: Peugeot 905 Esso #44 GTP.
> I have the #45. Had a #44 but partly stripped & put flames & flaming skulls on it for my son ... DOH! :freak:
> 
> See you at the races!
> Mike
> (Been lurking quite awhile; time to join in. Yup, same theroad87 as another forum.)


----------



## RjAFX

superGmike it sounds like he's a the kind of Character we need to hang around with us on here.


----------



## Super G Man

*Rare*

He will fit right in with this group.




RjAFX said:


> superGmike it sounds like he's a the kind of Character we need to hang around with us on here.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey Super G Mike!! I sent this long ago. Click it man, click it.



I also sent this to a couple of you other nut cases, go click yes.


----------



## RjAFX

urnuts said:


> That pic looks familiar, too- better buy a lottery ticket!
> Why would the wheelwells be cut- they look cut, no? A little?
> Never saw that in literature but I never saw much back then so hard to say.


if your talking about the AMC they don't look cut to me.....i could be wrong.


----------



## AFXRICK

The Matador looks normal to me too..


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> The Matador looks normal to me too..


I just took my Matadors out to compare....the car in the picture looks correct.


----------



## cwbam

*Nissan yellow Nicha Ra*

anyone seen this?


----------



## swamibob

cwbam said:


> anyone seen this?


Great car! Never seen one in yellow?

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

I have never seen any reference to that car coming in yellow, mine is not yellow. I come across that photo in the past, and looked for info on it coming in yellow.....never found anything. If you find that the car was made and released to the public for sale......let us know.


----------



## sethndaddy

here's a pack of cigarettes, go make a yellow one.

thats what it looks like to me


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> anyone seen this?


I have seen pictures of a yellow one, but never an actual yellow one. Do they really exist?


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I have seen pictures of a yellow one, but never an actual yellow one. Do they really exist?


Dave I'm going to say no they do not. As in they where never released to the public. Now that may turn out to be the American public. I've seen two or three pictures of that car shot from different viewing points all shot by the same person at the same time. I have yet to see pictures with a different back drop of a yellow NISSAN Nichi-Ra #23 AFX slot car.


----------



## Super G Man

*holy grail*

I think Chuck's yellow Nichi Ra is legit. Yellow version is pictured on Track Hobbies website also.


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> I think Chuck's yellow Nichi Ra is legit. Yellow version is pictured on Track Hobbies website also.


I forgot about seeing that car on Track Hobbies. It must be extremely rare. I wish we had more info on it.


----------



## RjAFX

I figured it was a test shot. All these years, and never a single mention of it till now, I dunno.


----------



## vansmack2

I emailed William at Track Hobbies to see if he can supply any information.


----------



## AFXRICK

The Matador is in hot pursuit!


----------



## RjAFX

Sweetness.


----------



## oneredz

Rick, it looks like a police car salvage yard.


----------



## vansmack2

vansmack2 said:


> I emailed William at Track Hobbies to see if he can supply any information.


Here is the response I got from William



> It is a very rare car as all three TOMY Nissans are. If you find one for sale, expect to pay $200 US or more. Probably will not see many but eBay in winter is best place to look.
> 
> If I remember correctly it is a set only car.
> 
> Willie McCauley


Based on this I would think this was a Japanese set only car, but that is just my guess.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*My AFX holy grail*

This is my very first display case. I have three now completely filled. This pic is about 15 years old. 

Anyhow, see the Super II on top of the case. That is a SEALED box. It does have slight water damage on the shrink but NOS none the less. 

I have to thank warnergt (another member of this forum) for the opportunity to own this.


----------



## RjAFX

This is what I got from my friend in Japan.

"Hello Rj.
I think that it is a sunburn, Nissan Nichi-Ra."
"Yellowed."

I have agree with Tomo who buys/sells collects AFX, and was born and raised in Japan.

It's like the old saying ....... (Dave says) This man want's a blue car ....... (Rj says) Turn on the blue lights


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Interesting, obviously I can't dispute anything having never seen it, but the picture sure looks like a factory color. So what color are folks thinking it is (was)?


----------



## RjAFX

I think it's standard white car. That photo has been on the interweb forever, and not one of us has ever seen or heard about this car in yellow.

Dave turn on the yellow lights, this man wants a yellow car.


----------



## Super G Man

*holy grail*

I'vd owned plenty of cars that "yellowed" and that look is no where close to the color of that car. Chuck, can you send a picture of the underside?


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> I'vd owned plenty of cars that "yellowed" and that look is no where close to the color of that car. Chuck, can you send a picture of the underside?


Chuck turn on the yellow lights ... Mike wants a yellow car


----------



## Mayan2012

*My Holy Grail Car*


----------



## RjAFX

Mayan2012 said:


>


That's a prize for sure.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Peugeot ESSO SG+*

Peugeot ESSO SG+

Can't remember who wanted one, but there are currently two listed on EPay right now, 44 and 45.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Peugeot ESSO SG+
> 
> Can't remember who wanted one, but there are currently two listed on EPay right now, 44 and 45.


I want a #44, and someone else did. However, I won't pay a small fortune for one. I got my #45 virtually for free. I got a large lot, and sold half of it to get my money back.


----------



## theroad87

*Want one too*

Yup, I wrote that I want a #44 Peugeot. I keep watching for them in case my saved searches miss them.
Mike


----------



## swamibob

Mayan2012 said:


>


This is definitely on my Grail list; both versions! Very cool!

Tom


----------



## fastlap

MSwaterlogged said:


> Racindad: Can't tell from your post, but the actual McDonald's car from Racemasters was never sold. Just before they were ready to start the presses, McDonald's canceled their contract as they were under fire for kids happy meals that were "making the kids fat"! There were only about 6 Engineering Prototypes made according to Steve Russell. Getting one of those would be a challenge.


Sorry to come in late on this thread. Here is a couple photos of one of the 6 known to be in private hands. This particular example was a gift from Steve to yours truly and is proudly sitting inside one of my display cases. Gar

.


----------



## RjAFX

Better late than never Brother.....Oh and I have the other five.....lol.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

fastlap said:


> Sorry to come in late on this thread. Here is a couple photos of one of the 6 known to be in private hands. This particular example was a gift from Steve to yours truly and is proudly sitting inside one of my display cases. Gar
> 
> .


You lucky dog you!!!


----------

